
Show HN: JKAN – A light-weight, backend-free open data portal, powered by Jekyll - timwis
https://jkan.io/
======
timwis
Here's some info on why this was built:
[https://usopendata.org/2016/03/28/jkan/](https://usopendata.org/2016/03/28/jkan/)

